# Tabellen wollen nicht wie ich will



## cherny (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich habe folgendes prob

http://members.fortunecity.de/slymoon/

Ich habe hier eine navi leiste und möchte daneben links machen , wenn ich nen neue tabelle daneben machen will schreibt der die einfach darunter wieso  was vergesse ich denn ?
kann mir da jemand helfen ? danke


----------



## GoLLuM (6. Oktober 2003)

vergessen tust du wahrscheinlich nix. aber *wissen* tust du wahrscheinlich nicht, das tabellen immer nur untereinandere angezeigt werden, es sei denn, man bedient sich einen kleinen tricks, und zwar man benutzt  noch mal eine tabelle.

mal etwas genauer: du nimmst eine tabelle mit einer zeile und 2 spalten. in die linke spalte kommt dein menü und in die rechts spalte kommt das was rechts angezeigt werden soll. ich hoffe es ist verständlich.

quelltext wäre dann der hier:

```
<table>
 <tr>
  <td>MENÜ</td>
  <td>Inhalt rechts</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Fabian H (7. Oktober 2003)

Jo, Gollum hat recht, so einfach lassen sich Block-Elemente nicht nebeneinander stellen.
Versuch mal beiden Tabellen die Inline Eigenschaft zu geben:

```
<table style="display:inline">
```


----------

